#kubuntu-council 2018-07-30
<valorie> signing off for a couple of weeks -- I will have telegram as well as signal
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2018-July/011683.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> On the plane to Amsterdam!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @acheronuk awwww, no reply yet
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-31
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez never really spoke to him much, which makes me feel faintly guilty now!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> He was in Spain last year as I recall
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Very nice chap
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> They finally let us off the plane
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez do you know in Carlo Vanini (Muon guy) will be at Akademy with you all?
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-01
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> So great, @ahoneybun ! @acheronuk I will check
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, Thanks. I emailed him about some Muon changes needed, but then wondered if you would be seeing him. the email still needed to be done. just curious.
<acheronuk> lots of spam on freenode. just making sure we stay clean
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-03
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2/Applications/CoreDeveloper <-- my meeting's on the 13th.
<acheronuk> uh oh
#kubuntu-council 2019-07-29
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> I haven't found how to access other channels via Telegram without direct links, so I post it here: there appears to be a regression in several Distros other than Neon, including Kubuntu 19.04, please see https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=161532
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> it's not a very frequently used function, but apparently has escaped people's vigilance
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Mamarok, I don't know that posting a link to a forum post in the Council channel about a bug is going to do much
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> well, somebody can forward it, for example? You are a fev, no? So go on, forward  it!
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> dev*
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> as I said, I don't have found a way to #kubuntu-devel from Telegram, and my IRC bouncer doesn't connect anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> gosh my English is bad tonight, "I haven't found a way", of course
<valorie> I'll try to invite you, @mamarok
<valorie>  done
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-02
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello Council, are you seeing my emails on the council mailing list ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, No. Maybe you adress is still spam blacklisted
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm OK thanks @Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-August/004787.html
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 18.04.3 testing needed beginning of next week (hopefully)
#kubuntu-council 2020-07-27
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit Nomination deadline is?
<valorie> yes, that needs to be sent out ASAP
<valorie> I propose a week
#kubuntu-council 2020-07-28
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry guys, I will send something out next week, got an infection at the moment, so am a bit off my game
#kubuntu-council 2020-07-29
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, I think we need to clarify the deadine NOW, not next wee. So I get me or valorie could do that bit?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> *week
<valorie> agreed, will send an email now
<valorie> done
